# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC Riverside SLA Printer

## dunginhawk

Anyone in here with one of these printers?

FIrst off. I need to publish my review, which as expected is a mixed bag.  WAY more good than bad.

The worst thing im dealing with right now is that its running its own firmware now and has no ability to use PREFORM software from formlabs.  
The old ones were running that code (illegally im sure).
Is there no ability to flash the firmware?  
Without a software like preform, or some other dedicated software which does support the right way for resin printers, its worthless.
thoughts?

----------


## Cibersocrates

Hello dunginhawk, I am very interested in buy this machine in Ebay the price is very affordable (about $880 free Worldwide shipping) but it´s not clear if include all necessary software to create the support automatically.




 If the machine does not bring the appropriate software, I wonder if it is possible to acquire that software somewhere.


Kind regards,

----------


## dunginhawk

No...You will need to add support with another application, like meshmixer, then import it in to Cura (the software they provide) then print it out.
Cura works ok, but you will need other "free" software to make it work the best.

----------


## john brian

hi i am having a lot of trouble trying to use cura to print. the platform does not move down into the resin, is there a tutorial or something showing how too set it up for printing with this machine?

----------

